# Bobcat S450 w/ Boss SK 8'



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

This was a joke of a snow storm, but it was the first chance we had to use our new set up. We have a 2015 Bobcat S450 with a new Boss SK 8' pusher. This is a very small skid loader for a pusher, but we are going to try it this season at this school and see how it works. We don't get more then 6" of snow very often and its usually light and fluffy. Time will tell. I will update you guys as we have more storms. I have not seen very many contractors out there using this small of a skid to push an 8' box. Sorry for the crappy video, It was one of my crew leaders filming with his iPhone and not paying attention to what the video looked like. 

AXeEXNC-cNE[/MEDIA]]


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

I am sure it will be fine! Nice video


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Not bad, if I can make a suggestion and ask a question

Have ur guy set the curl of the pusher and leave it there. If you notice, the wing/shoe wasn't on the ground during the 2nd pass. No need to lift and shake either with light snow.....That is unless you want to pay ur guy to constantly keep adjusting the plow and cause more where and tear.

Also, are those guys white-walkers? They seemed to come out of nowhere!


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Lol..My guys are constantly doing the final light shake. I tell them the same thing about light dry snow.. but I know it's a hard habit to break from summer work.


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

1olddogtwo said:


> Not bad, if I can make a suggestion and ask a question
> 
> Have ur guy set the curl of the pusher and leave it there. If you notice, the wing/shoe wasn't on the ground during the 2nd pass. No need to lift and shake either with light snow.....That is unless you want to pay ur guy to constantly keep adjusting the plow and cause more where and tear.
> 
> Also, are those guys white-walkers? They seemed to come out of nowhere!


Yes, I have said the same thing. He had never used a box before so it was a good day to learn. That is one of the reasons I like to film the guys using equipment, so I can show them what they are doing right and wrong. 
Haha, that final shake is totally a mental hurdle that is almost impossible to get them to not do. The more he uses it, the more likely he is to not do that as much.

Shovelers were out on the perimeter of the property and were just coming back in. I thought your comment was hilarious!


----------

